# VP Legend and V Nikon



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Last weekend under SV judge Herr Scheld, Legend earned a "VP" rating in the 3-6 month class and Nikon earned a "V" rating in the working class. Both are the best ratings possible for their age groups. This marked the end of Nikon's conformation "career" and the beginning of Legend's. Thank you Robin for arranging handling for Legend. My husband and I both double handled for each dog but the fiance of my friend picked up my camera and got a few pictures for me.

This makes Legend "VP Winter Storm's I Am Legend" and Nikon "V U-CH Alta-Tollhaus Bono KKL1 SchH1 T1 FO PA CL1-R UNJCH UJJ U-CA FDCh-S TFE-I HIT TT CGC"

Legend's class - LOL I like how the two working line puppies (Robin's Lucian, and my Legend at the end) are the ones actually stacked

































Nikon and his handler, Monica

































And a few pics from this week, back home


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!  I just love Legend's face! He looks very eager to get the camera in the movement shot lol.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Kudos!

And to exemplify - train for the ring and show well!


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats! Both are gorgeous dogs, and that last pic on the sofa is beautiful!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

That's awesome, congratulations. The pictures of the puppy group was hilarious. I guess the working line puppies take things more seriously, lol


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Two amazing dogs. Congrats on their new show titles!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Bear GSD said:


> That's awesome, congratulations. The pictures of the puppy group was hilarious. I guess the working line puppies take things more seriously, lol


LOL I guess in all fairness, Legend was a mess for half the ring. He is fine being stacked and holding still, but my husband and I were both doubling handling him and he has no relationship with my husband, so on that half of the ring he looked terrible. On my half he looked OK.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!

Both gorgeous boys for sure.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL they both look great - congrats!


----------

